
So you've got a business idea... Now what? - terpua
http://startup.partnerup.com/2007/12/04/so-you-have-a-business-idea-now-what/
======
fauigerzigerk
So this is supposed to be the first step:

"The first step is to do a quick and dirty evaluation of whether your business
idea has potential. [...] Find five people or companies who could actually be
potential customers. [...] Have them sign an NDA and then tell them a bit
about your product/service."

Right. How about a business that makes potential customers of startups sign
NDAs? Ooops, now I've revealed my groundbreaking business idea! Consider
yourselves under NDA! Please!

